# what knife



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I notice that a lot of guys who carry guns carry a folding knife. Its not so much for defense as a tool. I am curious, what brand do you like. Obviously I haven’t listed ALL of them, just the top 10 I could think of.

I carry an AL-Mar Eagle Ultralite most days, as it is very light and thin. I wear business casual here at work and it carries well in dress pants. I usually carry a Microtec UDT in my jeans, and a CRKT M16 when camping, hiking, hunting etc (complimented by a sheathe knife).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Used to carry a Gerber up until a couple months ago when my mother's husband gave me a Sheffield he found while out walking. I like the blade a lot better and can get it open with the flick of my thumb.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Right now, I've got a Leatherman Tool on my belt and a Swiss Army knife in my pocket. The Leatherman has the pliers, and the Swiss Army has the cork screw. Don't leave home without em! :mrgreen:

Unless I'm going to be tinkering, I usually only carry the Swiss Army knife.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kershaw Whirlwind when I'm not at work, and either a Leatherman or my Gerber Clutch (the Clutch is so small, I always have it in my pocket). 

$5 no name/made in China knife at work, along with my work issued Leatherman (1 of about 4 I've gotten from work).


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a CRKT m-16/60 daily on my belt.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My Kershaw Ken Onion Leek is always clipped on my pocket  I use it all the time, I always have a knife on me.

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I always have my Uncle Henry 3 blade general purpose pocket knife with me. If hunting I will also have a Buck folder on my belt. If Elk hunting I will have a home made 8" heavy knife for cutting through bone etc. in the truck or my pack.

None of them are intended for Delf Defense.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> None of them are intended for Delf Defense.
> 
> :smt1099


I hear ya, those Delf's aren't in any danger....

:anim_lol::anim_lol:
Okay sorry I couldn't help myself.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I hear ya, those Delf's aren't in any danger....
> 
> :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> Okay sorry I couldn't help myself.
> ...


Now you've done it. TOF is gonna open his ....








​
You should have just ignored the typo. :mrgreen:


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I always have a spyderco delica in my pocket. SOG flash sometimes too, instead of the delica. :smt023


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ken Onion Leek. Great assisted opener; a few complains though: I miss the rubber grips my Gerber had. And the straight blade is less functional than a tradional curved blade. The assisted opening is amazing!!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I carry a leatherman during the week and I carry a folding type razor knife that looks like a regular pocket knife all the time. I got tired of breaking the tips off of regular pocket knives and buying new ones. Funny how things go! I've yet to break one of the razor blades but I do dull the hell out of them. It's actually a pretty cool knife. It's like an un-sprung switch blade in that you can flick your wrest and the blade is out and locked.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I've always carried a pocket knife since I was a kid. I've owned all thicknesses of swiss army knives and carried a cheapo "made in China" knife up until a couple months ago. But now I have a Kershaw Ken Onion Leek with the black and white smoked handle. I love it. The only problem is it's almost too pretty to actually use.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just recently went from a Benchmade to a spring assist Kershaw. I like.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I started carrying a CRKT M16 in my pocket on a near daily basis last summer. Now I just wish I was able to put a decent edge on it.:smt076


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I carry a small KA-BAR folder.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I voted for Spider-co even though I carry a Spyderco.


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I actually just odered me a Smith and Wesson SWAT with assisted opening, but won't get it til about the middle of next week. I _did_ carry a Kershaw, until recently the opening spring broke.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Benchmade Dejavoo. No spring to assist, just a flick of the wrist.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

My two newest aquisitions. Microtek Ultratek and Kimber Raptor.
Zhur


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> I always have my Uncle Henry 3 blade general purpose pocket knife with me.


+1

Uncle Henry has been with me around 30 years.

Still as dull as ever.

Actually, duller than when new.

My family made the mistake of buying me a sharpening stone set for Christmas about ten years ago.

....

We've now replaced all of our knives, except Uncle Henry. 

Oh yeah! And the serrated knives. We haven't had to replace those.

...

And my sharpening stones have mysteriously disappeared.

WM


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

BLS86 said:


> I actually just odered me a Smith and Wesson SWAT with assisted opening, but won't get it til about the middle of next week. I _did_ carry a Kershaw, until recently the opening spring broke.


Give Kershaw a call. Its just a little spring steel in the handle. easy to replace. I replaced 2 of the blade locks one on a leek and one on a chive (?)
I like my kershawas (obviously) carry one of them my leatherman, and often even a Cold Steal (no that was not a typo. Typo implies accident) Triple action tanto point. Heck of a knifebut kinda overpriced for the um, quality aluminm handle. I shoulda saved the money for another pistol instead.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have 3 knives that I carry with me, not all at once of course.

RAT RC-3(my new toy) with the partially serrated blade and modified pommel.

Kershaw Ken Onion Blur with serrated blade

CRKT M-16 with a tanto point and serrated blade


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a Case Stockman in my pocket. Just a good general purpose knife. I have a couple of flip open ones I got from S&W promotions. I also got a few hunting knifes. Nothing fancy. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I hear ya, those Delf's aren't in any danger....
> 
> :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> Okay sorry I couldn't help myself.
> ...


Haven't you met any Delf yet Jeff. They are a tough lot every bit as bad as the Mongols or Spartans of old. My knives are definately not for Delf Defense, that duty falls to my 12 guage and or .308. I realy prefer not to upset them. One of our local Bigfoot tribes had a falling out with a Delf last week and that tribe is now extinct!! :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> Haven't you met any Delf yet Jeff. They are a tough lot every bit as bad as the Mongols or Spartans of old. My knives are definately not for Delf Defense, that duty falls to my 12 guage and or .308. I realy prefer not to upset them. One of our local Bigfoot tribes had a falling out with a Delf last week and that tribe is now extinct!! :smt083
> 
> :smt1099


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

just started carrying Leatherman Skeletool CX


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I went 45 years without a pocket knife. Never liked the bulk & weight in my pocket. Now I carry two.

When CC permits became available in New Mexico several years ago, I started carrying a gun & a knife. I think they go together like peas & carrots.:mrgreen: Then I saw Mas Ayoob on TV say that you should carry two knives. So now I carry a "small" well worn Spyderco Delica clipped in my strong side pocket for regular daily use. Clipped in my weak side pocket is a Spyderco Endura Wave. The Endura is designated for "weapon retention" as per Ayoob and others.

Don't know if I really need to carry two knives, but clipped in the pocket I forget they're there.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> My Kershaw Ken Onion Leek is always clipped on my pocket  I use it all the time, I always have a knife on me.
> 
> -Jeff-


Just picked up one of these last weekend with the Damascus blade. I like. The assisted open mechanism is very sweet. Flick the index finger and it is open.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I used to carry a CRKT M16, but managed to lose it. Now I have a Boker Kalashnikov automatic (legal with CCDW in KY) and a Ka-bar Deluxe Little Fin on order. If they work out, I'll carry them, along with my 10 year old Case beater.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I toyed with a Leek last week at the range.... Very nice, dressed in all black. It'll probably replace my "Brand-X" but damn solid thumb-opener next week. And the Leek opens nicely with either hand for off-side carry. It'll also work very well opening UPS boxes from Midway... It's most-likely task...

My only concern... Slippery when "wet"?

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I toyed with a Leek last week at the range.... Very nice, dressed in all black. It'll probably replace my "Brand-X" but damn solid thumb-opener next week. And the Leek opens nicely with either hand for off-side carry. It'll also work very well opening UPS boxes from Midway... It's most-likely task...
> 
> My only concern... Slippery when "wet"?
> 
> JW


I haven't had any issues, I love this knife. I use the knife for EVERYTHING. Here's a pic for ya...


-Jeff-


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ sorta carry 2*

1. Spyderco ~ S.S. Cricket

2. Micro Leatherman for a keychain


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have owned several folders over the past few years, Seven or eight spyderco, probably five kershaws (the leeks are very slick), and even a gerber, but by far the best quality folders out there are benchmade. I curently carry a benchmade skirmish, and here in califorina where not everyone can carry a firearm it is a defensive tool. Ive broken three spydreco endura's from droping, the 440 steel they use holds an edge well, but is very brittle. The kershaws use softer steel which will bend before it breaks, but you will be sharpening it after every time you use it to open your bills...Now the Benchmade is just in a whole different catigory peered only by camilus. Titaniun handle, and an S30V steel blade that practicaly opens itself, coupled with the factory lifesharp guarentee, you cant go wrong.


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

and for all you kershaw guys if a full size Skirmish is just too much knife for you they do make a scaled down mini-skirmish...I have the LE that came in all black...bad ass


----------



## SigShooter127 (Apr 13, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Give Kershaw a call. Its just a little spring steel in the handle. easy to replace. I replaced 2 of the blade locks one on a leek and one on a chive (?)
> I like my kershawas (obviously) carry one of them my leatherman, and often even a Cold Steal (no that was not a typo. Typo implies accident) Triple action tanto point. Heck of a knifebut kinda overpriced for the um, quality aluminm handle. I shoulda saved the money for another pistol instead.


NEVER buy a cold steel folder...Fixed edges are decent, but still overpriced


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

I was talked into a Benchmade over various other choices, and have gotta say, i'm incredibly impressed. I *cant* say its for self defence, I *cant* say I carry it at all, but it is the most portable, versitile knife i've ever owned, but i'm a collector of sorts, so i'm sure i'll come across better.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SigShooter127 said:


> NEVER buy a cold steel folder...Fixed edges are decent, but still overpriced


Now you tell me lol. Actually the knife gets used every single day by me. And I mean USED. Hammer, pry bar, beer opener, steak cutter, box opener, etc. I like the action and the way it locks. I have no fears there. Just a bit more than i should have paid for it. Ahh well.


----------

